# Be Careful--Live The Way CPS Wants, Or Else



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

This story breaks my heart! Apparently, a homeless shelter is a safer living environment?!?

http://www.khou.com/news/Storage-Shed-CPS-Fight-125041524.html

I know a lady whose children, in my opinion, would be better off somewhere else. One of my relatives has a very unfit home, does not take care of her own children (they have no food!...the bum druggies that live with her eat everything in the fridge!) and CPS has been called on her numerous times throughout the years. She is an addict, and her latest idea is to sign her youngest kids over to her oldest, so she can have no responsibility anymore. But, she has a house that mommy pays for, so I guess that makes everything ok.

Then, you have the folks in this news story, who are doing everything they can out of the love for their family. The kids look happy, fed, and loved! Something is wrong with the world.


----------

